# Anyone successfully grow Mondo grass in their El Natural?



## PlantMauller (Oct 15, 2007)

Has anyone successfully grown Mondo grass in their El Natural?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Mondo grass is terrestrial, and not aquatic. Given that, no one will tell you they have had long-term success with Mondo grass. It'll probably stay alive for a month or two though


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm afraid James is correct. Mondo grass is one of those plants commonly sold in LFSs as aquatic that is not.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I have heard that if you pot it and pull it out for a day once in a while, it will last a lot longer, or just let it grow somewhat emergent.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

...or you could get an actually aquatic plant...


----------



## PlantMauller (Oct 15, 2007)

Did a some research and there is plenty of debate about the subject. However, some have gotten it to grow. Check out this link http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/bog-plants.html

Strange many LFS sell this plant as aquatic


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

PlantMauller said:


> Did a some research and there is plenty of debate about the subject. However, some have gotten it to grow. Check out this link http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/bog-plants.html
> 
> Strange many LFS sell this plant as aquatic


I am sorry to say that this plant will die if left under water end of story. There may have been some that have gone longer than others without it dying on them but it still did at some point.


----------



## cynkatt (Nov 10, 2007)

this comes up from time to time on forums after someone has been duped usually by petsmart or petco or some crappy place like that unfortunately...i was once sold modo grass myself just like so many others out there when i first turned to real plants too so don't feel bad...it happens to many of us when we are beginners, but the truth is there are certain lfs out there that you are best of not to trust when they try to sell you certain stuff


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

Plant it outside. Makes a great ground cover


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

I've kept it it for about 6months in a 10gallon (until I tore the tank down). I wouldnt say it thrived but it grew well enough.. its important to remember, as others have stated, that this is a bog plant so it will want some fresh air.

To be kept it needs to be in a shallow tank or planted in a shallow part of the tank so its blades can fan out across the top of the water to breath.

Take care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought some at petsmart too. I knew what it was, but they didn't have much to chose from. I think it would be a better business practice to label such plants as annuals or something since, that is basically how they are used. Afterall, every annual that you plant outside is perennial in the right locations and environment.

I was at walmart looking at their dismal collection and I noted that the plant pickings were slim and the pet employee said to wait a minute and then walked outside to the garden section. I followed and what do you know? She promptly picked up several indoor plants and put them in rockwool and baskets then ploped them into the tanks! That is like false advertisement or something. I was outraged, but my wife works next door at a photo studio, so I can't resist looking in from time to time dispite their practices. I did get two anubias barteri var. nana for like five dollars once though.


----------

